# Vantage van battery upgrade advice



## EVP1000 (Mar 29, 2012)

I want to switch out the lead acid batteries in my 2010 Vantage EVP 1000 for Lithium -any advice; battery brands etc., or perhaps a place I can get the conversion done in the Seattle area?

I will list the controller model (Curtis), on board charger and current battery particulars later today.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

You can get a lot of good information from the 3 videos that show up in the following link.

http://evtv.projectooc.com/sphider-1.3.5/search.php?query=vantage&search=1

He used 27 LiFePO4 cells to match the charger voltage on his Vantage van. He used HiPower cells because he already had them. CALIB keeps CALB cells in stock in Pamona, CA. http://www.calibpower.com/


----------



## EVP1000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Stan -thanks for the links. They sound perfect.


----------



## EVP1000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Stan -I clicked on that link and it provided me three other links to videos, but when I click on those, "No video for that day" comes up. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are some direct links:
http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/index.php?showid=33
EVTV's Weekly News Show - October 22, 2010
http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/index.php?showid=54
EVTV's Weekly News Show - November 05, 2010
http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/index.php?showid=52
EVTV's Weekly News Show - October 22, 2010


----------



## EVP1000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Same result -but I found the same videos on utube. Very interesting -looks like the conversion is pretty seamless, especially with the shorter Lithium batteries available now -no need to alter the tray. I guess I just need to learn more about the charger and controller and what size pack they will be compatable with.

Is the "bottom balancing" they talk about in the videos normally necessary with a brand new set of batteries -or just with a mismatched set?


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Jack is a big believer in bottom balancing and running without a BMS... Other people do top balancing and use a BMS. It is kind of a religious subject with many people, read a bit about it and make your own decision. 

It doesn't appear to be strictly necessary with most new current production cells, but I'm going to be bottom balancing my pack. If you have an unmatched set then you absolutely need to do some sort of balancing.


----------

